# DIY Battery Box - Kayak Fishing/Camping



## DaggerYak (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm in the process of building a DIY Battery Box. I will mostly use it for kayak fishing (powering my Lowrance and lights) and camping. So it has to be waterproof.

Here's the video - 




The video is of my first phase. Just basic wiring, a switch, a light and a few plugs. I would like to opinion of other people who have experience building these mobile power boxes. 

In the future, i'd like to add a solar trickle charge, trolling motor plug, more lighting options, a power gauge and more batteries wired parallel to keep 12v, but increase mAh.

Any advice you could give on my design or direction moving forward would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks great. I have no input to help really. But thought id give u kudos


----------

